# Herb-Olive Oil Poached Lobster Salad with Baby Greens, Avocado, Papaya Vinaigrette



## ironchef (Jul 9, 2005)

*Herb-Olive Oil Poached Lobster Salad with Baby Greens, Avocado, Papaya Vinaigrette, and Fig-Balsamic Syrup*

*Yield: 4 Servings*

*Ingredients:*

4 Maine or Spiny Lobster Tails, de-shelled but tail left on
4 c. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1.5 c. Unsalted Butter
4 sprigs Fresh Thyme
6 springs Fresh Flat-Leaf Parsley
3 cloves Garlic, crushed
6-8 whole peppercorns
Juice from One Lemon

1 c. baby Arugula
1/2 c. Mache
1/2 c. Mizuna
1 ripe Avocado, sliced
2 Papayas, peeled, one sliced and one cubed
Juice of 2 limes
1/3 c. Champange or Sherry Vinegar
1 1/2 c. Fig-Balsamic Vinegar
3 Tbsp. White Sugar
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method:*

*For the Balsamic Syrup:*

In a small saucepan, combine the balsamic vinegar and 2 Tbsp. of sugar. Bring to a boil, then lightly simmer until thick and syrupy. You should have about 1/3 of a cup remaining. Reserve.

*For the Papaya Vinaigrette:*

In a food processor blender, combine the lime juice, vinegar, remaining sugar, and cubed papaya. Blend until smooth and emulsified. Season to taste with kosher salt, and add more sugar if needed. Reserve in the fridge until service.

*For the Lobster*:

Remove lobster from the fridge and let stand at room temp., about 15-20 minutes. In a medium saucepan, combine the oil, butter, garlic, lemon, herbs, and peppercorns and bring to 180 degrees. Add the lobster tails and cook until done, about 6-7 minutes. Reserve.

*To Assemble*:

Lightly toss the Arugula, Mache, and Mizuna with a little of the vinaigrette. On one platter or four dinner plates, arrange the greens, sliced papaya, and avocado, and lay the poached lobster on top. Drizzle with the papaya vinaigrette, and then the balsamic syrup. Serve immediately


----------

